# Safeco Insurance offers TNC insurance in Colorado, Illinois, and Indiana



## MattyMikey (Aug 19, 2015)

Effective May 14th. Average cost $100.00 annually.


----------



## NinjaBlack (Sep 6, 2016)

But do they raise your rate on top of the $100 due to all the extra miles they now know about?


----------

